# Ladies in Dubai, where are you? Let's SPEED.DATE



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Ladies,

I want to help my fellow gents to hook up with some of you for a drink or two - to socialize or just to creepily stare at you during really awkward moments (like those silencer sequences during first dates), either or I like seeing people connect  

Sooooooooo - don't be shy ladies, I'm here! Drop a message and tell'em about you, what's ur name, how tall are you, what you love to eat, do you sing in the shower naked? 

Make this forum fun people! Do something nuts (just don't attempt to have sex on the beach).

-Joey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Speed dating is so 1990s.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Speed dating is so 1990s.....


That's the best part - in the 90's ladies didn't waist anytime getting Jiggy with it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And you forgot to ask "How much do you charge..."


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And you forgot to ask "How much do you charge..."


if you have to ask you cant afford it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

PMSL, you spend too much time on facebook irish....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> PMSL, you spend too much time on facebook irish....


its called multi tasking im half man half women


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I want to help my fellow gents to hook up with some of you for a drink or two - to socialize or just to creepily stare at you during really awkward moments (like those silencer sequences during first dates), either or I like seeing people connect
> 
> ...


I don't like it speedy but nice and slow!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

kingswood said:


> I don't like it speedy but nice and slow!!!


Now that is a good quote !!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

kingswood said:


> I don't like it speedy but nice and slow!!!


All of a sudden I have an erection


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> its called multi tasking im half man half women


Hey Baby! Whats your shoe size?


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I want to help my fellow gents to hook up with some of you for a drink or two - to socialize or just to creepily stare at you during really awkward moments (like those silencer sequences during first dates), either or I like seeing people connect
> 
> ...


Wouldn't this stuff contravene the country's anti-pimping laws? Moreover, I refer to country's prohibited (internet) content categories (at para 3) which provides as follows:

"Dating Internet Content 
This category includes Internet Content that provides online dating or 
matchmaking which contradicts with the ethics and morals of the UAE." 

Still being a newbie, I'm starting to wonder - with all the rules & regulations that seem to operate to govern any given moment of one's life - if it is even possible to talk about a healthy dating scene in these parts??? Perhaps JDee had it all figured out correctly a while back?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

kingswood said:


> I don't like it speedy but nice and slow!!!



And you're back, I don't know, ignore my texts, my calls, my e-mails.....


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2009)

This just explains....Aint no sugaz posted in this whole thing....Brova, 2 beers + Barasti and ur good to go.

Salmlm


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha the girl/guy thing in Dubai does my head in. Generally I'm scared to talk to girls in case they whip out their chip n pin machine ^_^


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> its called multi tasking im half man half women


That's exactly what I thought when I saw your photo.

-


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

bigdave said:


> All of a sudden I have an erection


.... and I guess that's a big one?!


***********


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

My idea of speed dating is going in to the bar/club/library/bookstore slipping 2 roofies 5 mins later (Flunitrazepam/Rohypnol - google it) in their drinks/starbucks and waiting for them in the alleyway at the exit


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And you're back, I don't know, ignore my texts, my calls, my e-mails.....


wow andy.... stalk much???


----------

